# Windows 7, error 651, help appreciated



## NinjahPirate (Apr 27, 2010)

windows 7 has an error which is apparently quite common, unfortunatley the solution is mysterious as differnt ways seem to work for different people, at least that is what any search will show if you bother to look in the comments section.

the error relates to an attempt in connection to the internet.

the first result the google brings up is:

In windows 7, when you try to connect using your PPPoE connections, you may be faced with the following error:

*Error 651: The Modem (or other connecting device) has reported an error.*
These connections would work just fine with Windows XP or Windows [COLOR=#7da7d9 !important]Vista PCs[/COLOR].
Again, you are not alone, this seems to be a known [COLOR=#7da7d9 !important]bug[/COLOR] in Windows 7 that is being worked at. However, you can workaround this problem.
The RAS PPPoE [COLOR=#7da7d9 !important]driver[/COLOR] file _*raspppoe.sys*_ found under _*c:windowssystem32drivers*_ folder seems to be the root cause of the problem. Fortunately, we can workaround the problem simply by renaming the original raspppoe.sys file to something like _*raspppoe_orig.sys*_ copying a working file from a Windows Vista [COLOR=#7da7d9 !important]system[/COLOR]. If you do not have access to a Windows Vista system. click here to [COLOR=#7da7d9 !important]download[/COLOR] raspppoe.sys file (unzip).

UNFORTUNATELY: this doesn't work, i've talked to my internet service provider, who confirmed it is an error with microsoft. calling microsoft told me that they will charge a fee if i want their help. i can't afford to pay that so i'm looking to the only gruop that seems to help.


----------



## MerrillCom (Feb 24, 2010)

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/0a015ef7-f9c4-497c-b94b-f980f0595f06

look on this page

this also will help
http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/category/w7itpro/


----------



## NinjahPirate (Apr 27, 2010)

MerrillCom said:


> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...g/thread/0a015ef7-f9c4-497c-b94b-f980f0595f06
> 
> look on this page
> 
> ...


while the first page was relevant, as multiple people posted the same question i have, it didn't have any answers to the questions posted on that thread.

i didn't find anything in the microsoft forums, strangely enough, maybe someone can propose a better search for me to try?

thank you for the attempt to help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you using dial-up?

If broadband: Brand and model of modem? Brand and model of router, if any?

For an attempted connection with the problem machine please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## NinjahPirate (Apr 27, 2010)

Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Lain>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lain-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-11-AE-F9-14
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.61.66(Tentative)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
C:\Users\Lain>

The error i recieve if i try to connect to the wireless lan network:

Dialing Telus...
Error 651: The modem (or other connecting device)has reported an error.

If i troubleshoot my internet connection from the network and sharing center i recieve this: 
The "local area connection" is experiencing drive or hardware related problems

I don't have dial-up, when i called telus their tech support suggested i look in internet explorer's internet options and check to see if "never dial a connection" was enabled, which it was. 

he said it was not about the connection or the adapter but about how windows is trying to connect... i can't say for certain that he is right but i would imagine he has a fairly good understanding of the internet connection's side of the problem.


The wireless adapter is an Airlink 101 golden 150 wireless mini adapter model: AWLL5077
i updated the adapter but it had no effect on the connection.

The modem is a D-link Model: DVA-G3810BN/TL provided by telus

my computer hasn't had internet for about two weeks, as such it hasn't had an update to windows itself, that being said it is possible that could help. 

would it be possible to download an update to a usb storage unit and transfer that to my internetless computer or would i have to fine an eithernet cable and attempt a direct download of a windows 7 update?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There is no hint of wireless hardware in the ipconfig /all.

Does the wireless adapter have a LED showing power? If so, is it on?

Does the wireless adapter show as "OK" in Device Manager under Network adapters? If so, does the wireless connection show as enabled in Network Connections?


----------



## NinjahPirate (Apr 27, 2010)

the wireless adapter shows no issue in device manager. 
Under the advance tab of the wireless adapter 802.11d is disabled, the beacon interval is set at 100 and wireless mode is set for IEEE 802.11b/g/n

the "Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface", which is located directly beneath the adapter in the device manager, says that it cannot start.

in network connections the wireless lan is disconnected but enabled, wireless Network Connection 12 shows that it is enabled and the local area connection states that the network cable is unplugged, which is true since i use a wireless connection.

i had a D-Link adapter before this, but it died about two weeks ago, i tried one other adapter before the airlink101 which failed as well.


----------



## NinjahPirate (Apr 27, 2010)

holy??!!?! i just was looking around my computer and i found in the tray a Airlink101 wireless monitor, which has only two buttons on it's page, show tray icon and... DISABLE ADAPTER!?!

which oddly enough, will not stop checking itself off. i deselect the option, it waits a few seconds and reselcets it, i deselect it and close the page only to fine it reselected... there is no save settings, nothing.

It is haunted with the not yet chost of and angry chuck noris, it might as well throw bears at me for all the evil it appears to contain. 

is this a real problem or does it just do this.. as a standard, i can't find anything about this in the manual or online...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a lot of interesting and puzzling information! First I had to look up 802.11d. Then I compared with the Airlink101 USB adapter I happen to be using with Vista right now (see attached).

Possibly you have your location set wrong (on the Advanced properties page for another of my adapters there is "Location" set to "United States") or else you have the wrong driver installed (if there are location dependent drivers for the adapter).

Thirdly, try enabling that 802.11d to see if that makes any difference.

I also have an Airlink101 monitor (actually I think it's not needed in Vista or 7), but it does not have the two controls you described, and it looks like a wireless monitor (shows available networks, profiles, etc.).


----------

